# My Little Puppy~~



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

Puppy First on Snow (2) - YouTube My little puppy first on snow~!!

Golden Puppy Walk in Water! - YouTube First Showing~ (FUNNY!!)

Let's PLAY! - YouTube Play Time with his brother~~

http://youtu.be/ZzS0UAjC54o Ricky play on snow~~ 

Please LIKE and SHARE if you like! 

I will keep update! 

Thank you so much for watching~:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Your little puppy is gorgeous. I really enjoyed watching your videos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Great videos! What's your pup's name and how old is he now?


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your little puppy is gorgeous. I really enjoyed watching your videos. Thank you for sharing.


Nice to meet you :


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Great videos! What's your pup's name and how old is he now?


Thank You! His name's Ricky! He is almost 1 year old now. However, I don't understand why he still look small...(just around 60lbs now...)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is very cute. 60lbs is not small for a Golden, it's about average.


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> He is very cute. 60lbs is not small for a Golden, it's about average.


But he looks short and skinny though....


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Cute pup. I think 60 is just perfect


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

Swim Training - YouTube Swimming again! @@

Let ME out of HERE!! - YouTube Stuck in plastic bag XDD

Don't Pee on the FLOOR!! - YouTube Pee on the floor....

and a cute picture!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hahaha, pee on the floor is so funny.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute vids..


----------

